

Ask HN: What kit/add-ons should I get for Rasberry Pi? - loeschg

I'm buying my cousin a Rasberry Pi as a belated wedding gift. Any must have kits/add-ons I should get with it? He already has a breadboard and all your typical wire/resistor/led packs. Any input would be great. Thanks!
======
bockris
Something from here? <http://adafruit.com/category/105>

I like the 'Cobbler' and the 'Prototyping Plate' but I haven't got around to
buying either of them yet.

~~~
loeschg
Sweet. I'll take a look. I was looking for something along this line.

